# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Alias fantaisistes des webmails gratuits

## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

J'ouvre ce topic pour discuter un peu des services de Webmail gratuits tel que Google et Yandex qui proposent des alias un peu folklorique .. (vous en connaissez d'autres n'hsiter pas  partager  :;):  ) .

Tout le monde connat les mails en "@gmail.com" , vous connaissez moins les "@googlemail.com" ?

Chez Yandex on a trouv mieux ! 

"@yandex.com" peut donner pour la mme adresse : 

"@yandex.ru"
"@yandex.ua"
"@yandex.kz"
"@yandex.by"
"@yandex.com.tr"

Si si je vous jure vous pouvez tester de vous connecter avec les 6 domaines cela passe  chaque fois !

Quel est l'intrt finalement d'avoir autant de domaine ? Qui dit 6 domaines dit aussi 6 smtp ... C'est un peu beaucoup ...  ::aie::

----------

